# Finally got it



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

When I first thought of my Steelhead combo, I thought a gloomis with a shimano Stadic. Ive had the rod for a few seasons now and have landed some fish on it. Started using a Pflueger Supreme, then switched to a Pflueger trion. Got tired of the reels not working properly when wet and asked for a stradic for my b-day (today) I am 19. Well I got it and it looks great its a 2500 size. Rod is a gloomis steelhead series 9'8" ML skam (michigan) handle. Know to discuss line for my new rig. I plan to fill both spools with different line. I am a drift fisherman for the most part and like to use braid but am open to other options. The other spool I was planning with Yozuri hybrid ultra soft as boozer suggusted for winter fishing. I also like to cast spinners and spoons with the rod, as I can really feel them swipe/swing threw a run.


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

You will love that shimano stradic, I have 3. two 2500's and a 4000 that i use for casting spoon and artic spinners for coho. i use my Stradic's for surf fishing, walleye jigging and i've fished bass tournies for years and have never had a problem with my Stradic's. The best reel of all time. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't like the soft YoZuri.

Just regular hybrid for casting spoons and hardware.

8lb is a strong line for it's rating.

It's also a bonus of having a co-polymer line.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

hmm your the first Ive heard Diz. to say normal over soft.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Make that two.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Make it 3X.
The regular, while a bit "wirey" can take some good grinding across some major crap & keep on thrashin'.
:evilsmile

You're going to love the Stradic, I've been using Shimano for about 30 years and have tried a ton of different brands.
There's a lot of good stuff out there - but i keep coming back to Shimano.
I have heard a few negative things about Pflueger, just glad the few I've owned didn't treat me too bad.


BTW~ 6Lb is really stout too.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I still like the Shimano's also after 30+ years.
I do have a problem with some of their upper end models no longer coming with a spare spool. No problem getting them from the factory or an online distributor...but they hit you for another $20-$25 on some of them.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

If you do go with the regular yo-zuri, be sure to get some line conditioner and stick with the clear color version.

I prefer the soft because the regular has some of the worst line memory I have ever seen, the colored versions are even worse than the clear. They are both great lines, I just hate coily lines...

I felt the soft had really good abrasion resistance "not as much as regular, but plenty for everything I ever encountered with it" and didn't have nearly as much memory, just my thoughts, either one would work just fine though...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Let a pike bite _on _your _LINE _& _then_, compare the two....

:lol:
Of course I use Flouro at times too - and a lot of guys (and I'm talking REAL F/C, not the B$ stuff some guys "think" is F/C) cuss that stuff up with the abrasion resistance & coils it produces.

It's the nature of the beast - same reason guys use wire or steel - it's coily & kinky - but critters can't bite it off too easy.
"Yo-Zuri Hybrid; it ain't for everybody"
:evilsmile


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Maxima Ultra-green in 8# test has done very well for me. One thing to look at with steelies and light line especially is knot strength. For my preferred knots, I haven't found anything stronger than the ultra-green. If I break the line, it normally will be at a frayed section rather than the knot. My personnal experience says to stay away from the Chameleon line in cold weather, but if it is above 40 degrees, I really like it as a leader material but it is too stiff for main line. In April, I usually spool up Ultra-green for main line, and Chameleon for a leader due to its abrasion resistance in the rocks.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to love maxima untill i found p line cxx. I fish for every thing here in mi and looked for many years for the perfect line. I only use 6lb and this stuff is SUPER strong and stays very soft and limp. I mostly fish walleye, steelies and mostly salmon and this is the only line i use. I stopped looking for the perfect line about 6 years ago when i found this. Its on every one of my combos. I am also a loomis fan, and will never switch from my glx's....Best rod ive ever owned


Mr burgund


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like I got some testing to do. So far I have one spool filled with Yo-Zuri Ultra Soft. I plan to try the normal Yo-Zuri along with p-line.


----------



## browningabolt (Jan 17, 2007)

I love the Ultra Green for fishing steel. I also use the p-line but I have had problems with line twist. Both are very good lines, I tend to side more on the Ultra Green. Good luck with your testing. Note these are both used for main line, I use the p-line flora for the leaders you cant beat it super strong.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Weird, ive never had any problems with the p line cxx. Now i have used the p line floro and i hate it, super weak compared to the cxx that i use for salmon and steelhead. I always use 6lb for everything including salmon and steelhead. Last year was the first time i strayed from the 6 and went to 8 only because we were fishing in very heavy cover with bobbers and skein.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

6 wow you guys really go light . I consider 8 light, I tend to use 10. And 12 for dumb skams.

Well this week I got out and tried the Yo-Zuri Hybrid ultra soft. As I was told great winter line, little ice build up on guides and kept fishing longer. Quite a bit of memory when coming off the spool which worries me if Yo-Zuri hybrid Original is even worse. So for a winter line I would say it preformed great better then stren and braided lines. Also it is vary strong and not vary stretchy which is a plus for drifting and jig fishing for walleye. I am using the 10 pound. Reasons I throw alot of cranks and do not like to lose them in the river due to light line, Walleye have sharp teeth and will inhale a jig and I dont want my 10+ pounder getting away with out a pic, Being a flouro hybrid means you can use a heavier pound test and still be near invisible, drifting can be a pain in the but when your main line breaks before your leaders.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Love YZ hybrid. Best affordable tippet/leader material on the market. It might not be as invisible as true f/c's but the 6# green stuff absolutely disappears in all but the cleanest water.

I run 10 and 12 on my crank rods for spring trolling and summer walleye. Stands up to planer releases as well or better than ultragreen or cxx.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> 6 wow you guys really go light . I consider 8 light, I tend to use 10. And 12 for dumb skams.


You can get away with using lighter line because it's more abrasion resistant. 

Usually everything I run is 8lb or 6lb with the exception of my bait caster.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> You can get away with using lighter line because it's more abrasion resistant.
> 
> Usually everything I run is 8lb or 6lb with the exception of my bait caster.


 You guys also fish smaller and clearer water though, Right? When I get to a place with some orginal Ill buy some 8.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't consider the Grand small or clear.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You guys also fish smaller and clearer water though, Right? When I get to a place with some orginal Ill buy some 8.


You have to remember you can't really go by "pound test rating" anymore because companies have gotten so stupid with their claims...

You need to pay attention to diameter...

8 pound YZ Hybrid breaks at 12 pounds on average

6 pound YZ Hybrid breaks at 11.9 pounds on average

For Walleye and Smallies the 6 pound would make a great mainline...


----------

